# Paph. fairrie



## abax (Nov 21, 2016)

Everybody hold your breath, I have a fairrie with two buds.
One is developing well and the other has just emerged.
Don't mess with me Eric...hold your breath too. oke:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 21, 2016)

Congrats!!! 
I think mine is showing something, too!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2016)

abax said:


> Everybody hold your breath, I have a fairrie with two buds.
> One is developing well and the other has just emerged.
> Don't mess with me Eric...hold your breath too. oke:



OK, good luck.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 22, 2016)

Keep the good news coming.


----------



## abax (Nov 22, 2016)

I'll try as soon as I can breathe! Sending good vibes to
your plant Happy. The buds are tremendously slow up
to about two to three inches then they seem to take off.
I hope the first bud opens in the next week or so.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Nov 23, 2016)

Good luck and hope for the best


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 25, 2016)

abax said:


> I'll try as soon as I can breathe! Sending good vibes to
> your plant Happy. The buds are tremendously slow up
> to about two to three inches then they seem to take off.
> I hope the first bud opens in the next week or so.



Thanks! I wish yours the best too!

This is the first time I see this species spiking, so I don't know what to expect, but slowly probably. 

I once had a complex paph years ago, and one parent was a fairrieanum.
It took soooooooo long from low sheath to open bloom. The flower was the plant looked a lot like a straight species.

Let's see how long this thing will take.


----------

